# Billing for oncology



## sireesha.kalahasti@gmail.com (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi,
I work  for oncology practice. I am working on the denials for breast cancer surgery . Medicare is denying 19285 (placement of breast localizing device ) when billed together with 19301 (Mastectomy) performed on the same day. I have tried billing with modifier 51 but still got a denial. can anyone please help?


----------



## bvilla7@brighthouse.com (Nov 29, 2018)

*DX Coding*



sireesha.kalahasti@gmail.com said:


> Hi,
> I work  for oncology practice. I am working on the denials for breast cancer surgery . Medicare is denying 19285 (placement of breast localizing device ) when billed together with 19301 (Mastectomy) performed on the same day. I have tried billing with modifier 51 but still got a denial. can anyone please help?



According to the CPT book under the code 19301 "intraoperative placement of clip is not separately reported." I believe 19285 is used when performing a biopsy.


----------

